# Portable LED light Panel 126 VS 160---Super cheap



## surapon (Oct 31, 2013)

Dear Friends.
I make small money in Photography ( Hobby) by shooting the Parties in the Night time. Past 2 years, I do not use Flashes, because the People brink/ Close their eyes when the flasher shoot out the bright light in the dark area.
Yes, I Make my DIY, the Flashes/ LED Portable Lights Panels, and Start with 2 years ago, Buy 2 panels of 126 Neewer Panels from Amazon = 25 Us Dollars / each, And Use since then = Great Light for the Dark area group shots.
Yes Last week, I want Bigger , Stronger LED Light Panels = 160 LED( Color Temperature = 5400K at full Load, and can reduce to 3200K by the dimmer in the unit) , Same Company " NEEWER " Made in China , By Amazon = 34 US Dollars Each---Yes , I just get 2 panels to day, Yes, I use GE. Light meter test to compare Between 126 LED and Ne 160 LED. BTW = $ 34 US Dollars / Each 160 LED Light Panel.
Yes All of them use 6 AA Rechargable Batteries = Eneloop/ Sanyo---Here the Test Result :
For 126 LED at 3 feet from front of panel in the Dark Area = 150 Foot- Candle
For 160 LED at 3 feet from front of the Panel in the dark area = 250 Foot- candle ( An Overcast day will provide an intensity of around 1,000 foot-candle = From Wikipedia).
Yes, I have very high recommend to all of my Photographers friends for both still photos or / and Videography.
Enjoy.
Surapon.

PS, This Weekend, I will use my New 160 LED ( 2 Of Them ) with my DIY Holder, and report back to you.

http://www.amazon.com/NEEWER%C2%AE-Dimmable-Digital-Camcorder-Panasonic/dp/B004TJ6JH6/ref=pd_sim_sbs_p_1


----------



## surapon (Oct 31, 2013)

For 126 LED at 3 feet from front of panel in the Dark Area = 150 Foot- Candle
For 160 LED at 3 feet from front of the Panel in the dark area = 250 Foot- candle ( An Overcast day will provide an intensity of around 1,000 foot-candle = From Wikipedia).


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for the basic review, but how accurate is the color temperature? How stable is it? Does it change with the physical temperature? Is it stable as power is adjusted up/down? How about spectrum? Is it good, full spectrum? While I'd love to get a bunch of these for this cheap, if the color temp isn't stable and pretty accurate and it doesn't provide pretty good spectrum, I'm not sure it'd be as usable. If all those are pretty good...awesome, great find!

EDIT: Ok, been checking out the Amazon reviews. Looks like it's a bit too blue & green and has some uneven vignetting (http://www.amazon.com/review/R3EYV23TL14NO9/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B004TJ6JH6&nodeID=502394&store=photo)

So, a bit of a -green filter and it's probably fairly decent, at least for the price.


----------



## surapon (Oct 31, 2013)

For 126 LED at 3 feet from front of panel in the Dark Area = 150 Foot- Candle
For 160 LED at 3 feet from front of the Panel in the dark area = 250 Foot- candle ( An Overcast day will provide an intensity of around 1,000 foot-candle = From Wikipedia).

The Photos below are By LED 126 , 2 Light panels, 2 years ago.
I will test my New 160 LED light panels in this weekend, and report back to you.
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 31, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Thanks for the basic review, but how accurate is the color temperature? How stable is it? Does it change with the physical temperature? Is it stable as power is adjusted up/down? How about spectrum? Is it good, full spectrum? While I'd love to get a bunch of these for this cheap, if the color temp isn't stable and pretty accurate and it doesn't provide pretty good spectrum, I'm not sure it'd be as usable. If all those are pretty good...awesome, great find!



Dear Sir, Mr. Drizzt321.
Yes, When I turn the Wheel up to full Light --My 2 years Old 126 LED Panels = 5400K , And I use Auto WB = great Photos in the dark area with some Flourescent lights.. But When I dim down to half way, the color temperature are change to 3200K, But it great for warm face color with Auto WB.
Yes, Sir , Just 34 US Dollars, I can use as the Support Background Lights for my studio Lights too. And So cheap, I can use as emergency Light, When my power cut off in my Home town , North Carolina--When Super Hurricane come to visit us---3-4 times a years.
Nice to talk to you, Sir.
Surapon

EDIT :
Thanks again, Sir
"EDIT: Ok, been checking out the Amazon reviews. Looks like it's a bit too blue & green and has some uneven vignetting "------Sorry to that gentleman's Review, Which Opposite with my Easy Review this afternoon----Yes from my GE. Light meter for Measure the Light in Architecture Building, 126 LED = 150 FC, and 160 LED = 250 FC ( 3 feet from the Panels). And My Old eyes can not see the blue / green shade form the final Hard Copies 8 X 10 Print for my Clients.
Yes, Sir, Just for 34 US Dollars/ each, This Chinese made still not Perfected Product --Yet, But , I am very happy about them , in past 2 years.


----------



## surapon (Nov 1, 2013)

How to use LED Light :

http://weddingphotographer-amherstmedia.blogspot.com/2012/02/led-lighting.html

http://theonlinephotographer.typepad.com/the_online_photographer/2012/04/led-lighting-for-photography-kirk-tuck.html

http://digital-photography-school.com/how-to-light-a-portrait-with-a-single-led

http://neilvn.com/tangents/video-clip-using-led-video-light-for-photography/

using LED video light for photography on Vimeo

http://portrait-photographer.blogspot.com/2012/05/led-lighting-for-studio-portraits.html

http://www.manfrottoimaginemore.com/2013/04/17/using-flash-and-led-to-improve-your-photography/

Flashpoint 312 LED Light: Product Reviews: Adorama Photography TV


----------



## silverled (Dec 18, 2014)

*AYDINLATMADA ENERJİ TASARRUFU ve YÖNTEMLERİ NELERDİR.*

% 25 'i farklı aydınlatma hizmetlerinde tercih.çevremizde çok sıkılanKullanılan akkor flamanlı ışıklı ampuller elektrik akımının% 95' ini% 95 'ini çevirme, sadece küçük bir tane ışığa çevirmek mümkündür. ÖLÇEK, GU10, MR16, G13, duylu 12V, 24V, 220V ampulle aydınlatmalı bir arada sıcaklığa neden olurlar. T5, T8 LED'li Floresanlar yeterince ısınmalara meyil vermediği gibi Tasarruflu ampule göre yaklaşık 5 katı daha fazla verimli aydınlatma sağlar.Örnek yüzeyi olursak, 100 Wattlık bir güç kaynağıdır. SMD 2835,5630,5050 veya 5730 modelinden 20 Watt'lık mercekli LED Ampulden daha fazla verim edilebilir. Verimli ve markalı olan lambaların bir avantajı garanti edilmez.
led ampul hakkında daha fazla bilgi almak içiniz linki.
https://www.silverled.net/led-ampul-incelemesi.html


----------



## surapon (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: AYDINLATMADA ENERJİ TASARRUFU ve YÖNTEMLERİ NELERDİR.*



silverled said:


> Ülkemizde üretilen toplam enerji kaynağının %25‟i Çeşitli aydınlatma hizmetlerinde kullanılmaktadır.çevremizde oldukça sık olarakKullanılan akkor flamanlı ışıklı ampuller elektrik akımının %95‟ini ısıya çevirerek, sadece şok küçük bir kısmını ışığa dönüştürmek suretiyle aydınlatma imkanı sağlamaktadır.E27,GU10,MR16,G13, duylu 12V,24V,220V ampulle aydınlanan yerlerde bir takım olumsuzluklardan biride sıcak iklimlerde ampullerden kaynaklanan ilave ısı sıcaklığını azaltmak için klima kullanımı ihtiyacının daha fazla artmasıdır demektir. www.silverled.netSon zamanlarda oldukça gelişmiş olan kompakt T5,T8 LED Floresanlar gereksiz ıısınmalara meyil vermediği gibi Tasarruflu ampule göre yaklaşık olarak 5 katı daha fazla verimli aydınlatma sağlamaktadır.Örnek verecek olursak , 100 Watlık gücünde bir lambanın sağladığı ışık miktarına eş değerde SMD 2835,5630,5050 veya 5730 modelinden 20 Watt‟lık mercekli LED Ampulden daha çok verim sağlamak mümkündür. Verimli ve markalı olan lambaların diğer bir avantajı kullanım sürelerine bağlı olarak normal piyasadaki ampullere göre çok daha dayanıklı olmasıdır.




OH, O== Dear Friend, Mr. silverled .
Sorry, I can not read and understand your long Answer. May be If you please translate to English, that most of our friends in CR, will understand your great Answer.
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## tolusina (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: AYDINLATMADA ENERJİ TASARRUFU ve YÖNTEMLERİ NELERDİR.*



silverled said:


> Ülkemizde üretilen toplam enerji kaynağının %25‟i Çeşitli aydınlatma hizmetlerinde kullanılmaktadır.çevremizde oldukça sık olarakKullanılan akkor flamanlı ışıklı ampuller elektrik akımının %95‟ini ısıya çevirerek, sadece şok küçük bir kısmını ışığa dönüştürmek suretiyle aydınlatma imkanı sağlamaktadır.E27,GU10,MR16,G13, duylu 12V,24V,220V ampulle aydınlanan yerlerde bir takım olumsuzluklardan biride sıcak iklimlerde ampullerden kaynaklanan ilave ısı sıcaklığını azaltmak için klima kullanımı ihtiyacının daha fazla artmasıdır demektir. www.silverled.netSon zamanlarda oldukça gelişmiş olan kompakt T5,T8 LED Floresanlar gereksiz ıısınmalara meyil vermediği gibi Tasarruflu ampule göre yaklaşık olarak 5 katı daha fazla verimli aydınlatma sağlamaktadır.Örnek verecek olursak , 100 Watlık gücünde bir lambanın sağladığı ışık miktarına eş değerde SMD 2835,5630,5050 veya 5730 modelinden 20 Watt‟lık mercekli LED Ampulden daha çok verim sağlamak mümkündür. Verimli ve markalı olan lambaların diğer bir avantajı kullanım sürelerine bağlı olarak normal piyasadaki ampullere göre çok daha dayanıklı olmasıdır.



Google translates from Turkish............

25% of the total energy produced in our country "i kullanılmaktadır.çevre us quite often in various lighting service olarakkullanıl 95% of incandescent light bulbs, electric current" in turning the heat, just the possibility of light by converting a small part of the light shock sağlamaktadır.e27, GU10, MR16, G13 , cap 12V, 24V, 220V light bulb lit in place to reduce the extra heat caused by the heat lamps in hot climates, one of a team is more negativity increased use of air conditioning is needed. www.silverled.netso time in highly advanced compact T5, T8 LED Fluorescent unnecessary ıısın mAlArA we be saving as gradient to give the light bulb according to yield approximately 5 times more efficient lighting sağlamaktadır.örnek 100 watts power equivalent to the amount of light provided by a lamp, SMD 2835, 5630.5050 or 5730 model from 20 Watt "health lens can provide a more efficient LED bulb. Another advantage of efficient and label depending on the lamp lifetime is much more durable than regular bulbs in the market.
---
Doesn't look photography related, maybe it's spam?


----------



## surapon (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: AYDINLATMADA ENERJİ TASARRUFU ve YÖNTEMLERİ NELERDİR.*



tolusina said:


> silverled said:
> 
> 
> > Ülkemizde üretilen toplam enerji kaynağının %25‟i Çeşitli aydınlatma hizmetlerinde kullanılmaktadır.çevremizde oldukça sık olarakKullanılan akkor flamanlı ışıklı ampuller elektrik akımının %95‟ini ısıya çevirerek, sadece şok küçük bir kısmını ışığa dönüştürmek suretiyle aydınlatma imkanı sağlamaktadır.E27,GU10,MR16,G13, duylu 12V,24V,220V ampulle aydınlanan yerlerde bir takım olumsuzluklardan biride sıcak iklimlerde ampullerden kaynaklanan ilave ısı sıcaklığını azaltmak için klima kullanımı ihtiyacının daha fazla artmasıdır demektir. www.silverled.netSon zamanlarda oldukça gelişmiş olan kompakt T5,T8 LED Floresanlar gereksiz ıısınmalara meyil vermediği gibi Tasarruflu ampule göre yaklaşık olarak 5 katı daha fazla verimli aydınlatma sağlamaktadır.Örnek verecek olursak , 100 Watlık gücünde bir lambanın sağladığı ışık miktarına eş değerde SMD 2835,5630,5050 veya 5730 modelinden 20 Watt‟lık mercekli LED Ampulden daha çok verim sağlamak mümkündür. Verimli ve markalı olan lambaların diğer bir avantajı kullanım sürelerine bağlı olarak normal piyasadaki ampullere göre çok daha dayanıklı olmasıdır.
> ...



Thousand Thanks, dear friend Mr. tolusina.
Yes, It is a good Information too, NEW ADVANCE LED light = use less energy and last longer than regular Light, But NOW = Higher cost compare to standard light.
Yes, Sir, As my professional Architect, I start to use New 2X2 and 2X4 ( Feet) Lay in Ceiling Lighting Fixture LED, name "RAB" design, and Made in USA= 12 Years Warrantee, With Dimmer ability switch. That save the energy up to 80% of T8 Flourescent Lighting Fixture.
http://www.rabweb.com/index.php?source=bing

Nice to talk to you, Sir.
Surapon


----------

